# West Coast Haunters Convention 2010



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

It turns out I'll be at the West Coast Haunters Convention to rep Hauntcast. Since it's the first time the West Coast will be having a Haunt Convention, I'm hoping we get enough of a turnout to have it happen again next year.
Who all is going?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello my dear - as I said to Guy, sorry I can't make it but we're on vaca. I know you guys will have a rockin' time. My best to the Davises as well!

We expect a full hauntastic report from you!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I so wish...!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Aloha ShellHawk

WISH... I could attend another convention to hang with you guys again. NHC was a blast. But I don't think my reputation could handle it again or my wallet. But I will return next year for another convention!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday. Anyone want meet up?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I will be there on Friday but have to leave pretty early on saturday. Im really looking forward to it.


----------



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm impressed with the turnout so far. Friday night at Milburn Manor was great despite the weather and yesterdays turnout was bigger than I thought it would be. I'll be going back today for a few seminars and the garage sale. I'll be the one in the black t-shirt


----------

